# 35 Gal (US), 30 Gal (UK), Tang setup. Advice please



## Spang (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello all,

I am new to African Cichlid tanks, I have kept tropical and reef tanks before, I moved 2 years ago and shut all tanks down for that, and I think I am ready to start up again and fancy giving a Tanganyika tank a go!

The tank I have is a rimless ~30 Gallon, measuring 800 mm x 450 mm x 450 mm ( ~31.5 " x ~17.5" x ~17.5" ), it is an open top tank.

I don't plan on having any plants at all. Lighting will be a 2 x 18W T8 Unit. I plan on a larger grain sand after having headaches with fine grain sand in a previous tank, rock work will probably be ocean rock ( as I really like the look of that ). Filtration will be an external canister filter haven't purchased yet, but likely to be a fluval 206 or similar.

I need help with stocking as I do not want to get it wrong.

So far I have this list of possible inhabitants:

1 x Neolamprolgus Pulcher
2 x Neolamprolgus Leleupi
1 x Julidochromis Dickfeldi
3 x Ocellatus Gold

Opinions on this stocking please.. Will the open top tank be a problem? Can I add more fish? Will adding more fish from the Neolamprolgus genus be a problem? will the Neolamprolgus Pulcher get to big for this tank?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Watch out for jumping fish! I lost a fish out the back of mine and there was only about an inch of open space.

You could probably bump the pulcher up to 2 and the dickfeldi up to 3. Just make sure there is only one male of each species. The occies should be ok at 3 as long as there is only one male.


----------



## Spang (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. 

I would be worried about upping the pulcher count up to two, I have heard that they can get incredibly aggressive if they start breeding behaviour. Do you think that won't be a problem with them?


----------



## Spang (Aug 27, 2013)

Do you think I could keep a calvus in his tank?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Spang said:


> Do you think I could keep a calvus in his tank?


Since this is a relatively small tank your best bet would probably be to go with the occies and two other species of 4-5 fish each.


----------



## Spang (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Your tank is roughly 31" x 18." Leleupi don't mix well with shellies. I think you should stock the Julies and shellies only. I'd suggest posting this question in the Lake Tang section.


----------



## Spang (Aug 27, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Your tank is roughly 31" x 18." Leleupi don't mix well with shellies. I think you should stock the Julies and shellies only. I'd suggest posting this question in the Lake Tang section.


Thanks for your feedback. I have seen other setups with Leleupi and shellies mixed. but I will endeavor to do more research before deciding on a final stocking.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Leleupi can kill adult female shellies by pulling them out of shells to get at the fry. Leleupi don't play well with others in general, especially in a small tank. The J. dickfeldi and occies would be a good balance in this tank, starting with 5-6 of each. Because these fish are difficult to sex, and picky about mates, it isn't recommended to only start with 2-3. You will usually end up with only one. The next problem with housing several species of Tanganyikan cichlid in a small tank without suitable mates is they will hybridize... So you'll get the same territorial aggression from singletons when they produce offspring that should be culled.

Think of your tank as a biotope- you've got 2, maybe three territories for fish to claim, and it's best to stock fish that like different territories. So, shellies and a peaceful rock dweller are good. Two rock dwellers will be harder, because they're competing for the same space.

Additionally- you've chosen aggressive fish, the pulcher will likely kill everything else in the tank if it has the chance to breed. There's a chance that the singleton can be in there peacefully, but unless you want a pulcher-only tank, don't get any more of them.


----------



## Spang (Aug 27, 2013)

triscuit said:


> Leleupi can kill adult female shellies by pulling them out of shells to get at the fry. Leleupi don't play well with others in general, especially in a small tank. The J. dickfeldi and occies would be a good balance in this tank, starting with 5-6 of each. Because these fish are difficult to sex, and picky about mates, it isn't recommended to only start with 2-3. You will usually end up with only one. The next problem with housing several species of Tanganyikan cichlid in a small tank without suitable mates is they will hybridize... So you'll get the same territorial aggression from singletons when they produce offspring that should be culled.
> 
> Think of your tank as a biotope- you've got 2, maybe three territories for fish to claim, and it's best to stock fish that like different territories. So, shellies and a peaceful rock dweller are good. Two rock dwellers will be harder, because they're competing for the same space.
> 
> Additionally- you've chosen aggressive fish, the pulcher will likely kill everything else in the tank if it has the chance to breed. There's a chance that the singleton can be in there peacefully, but unless you want a pulcher-only tank, don't get any more of them.


Great feed back thanks! 

About the pulcher yes, everything I have read says more than one will cause big problems, which is why I only want one in the tank, I love how they look.

OK so the end stocking for the tank for now is planned to be:

4 x J. Dickfeldi
5 x Ocellatus Gold
1 x Neolamprolgus Pulcher. ( male hopefully cause they are gorgeous ).

Starting with

2 x Julidochromis Dickfeldi
3 x Ocellatus Gold
1 x Neolamprolgus Pulcher.

Until sexed then add more over time removing the males.

This sound good?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Worth a try... make sure to leave lots of empty space between the rocks for the julies and the shells for the occies. When doing a rock/shell set up in a small tank, I like to pile my rocky habitat in a rear corner, leaving open sand for at least 8 inches (20 cm), then scattering the shells across the front, opposite corner. Without empty space, the julies will try and claim the whole tank. But, you'll need to provide a smaller cave area for the pulcher- I like using large conch shells for that.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Better poping em all in at the start. The two extra dickfieldi will be at a severe disadvantage and more likely to be killed if added later.
Personaly I would go for a prettyer smaller Julie like ornatus for a small tank.
Yep long term you will only get a pair of julies as pair forms others are killed off but its best to give em all a fighting chance at the start.

All the best James


----------



## Spang (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the fish suggestion. Don't know if i will be able to find that variety of fish or not but I would love to have j. ornatus if I can find them. If there will only ever be one pair and the rest will be killed I think i would prefer to remove the others once a pair has been determined.

So:

1 x Neolamprolgus Pulcher
2 x Julidochromis Ornatus ( if I can find ). if not another suitable species of Julidochromis.
5 x Ocellatus Gold

Are there any other suitable species I could add to this mix?


----------



## Spang (Aug 27, 2013)

I need a new external filter. I have been reading a lot of reviews. What turn over do you think I will need?

I have decided on a TetraTec at the moment. Either an Ex700 (100L-250L, 700L/H ) or an EX1200 (200L-500L, 1200L/H ) which do you think I would need?

I have looked at fluval ( had one before can't stand the ribbed hose that comes with it ). and also many different Eheims ( expenisve but good, but have actually read a bunch of bad reviews on them recently). I have read nothing but good stuff about the tetratec EX range.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

We don't have Tetratec in the US, but I am a long term (20 years) Fluval fan. As far as turnover goes, either filter would be sufficient. For my tanks, I'd choose the Ex700 because I know I'll keep up on the maintenance and have a slightly understocked tank. I also always have a secondary source of filtration, usually a small sponge filter (prevents disasters due to pump failure, and gives greater volume of biomedia).


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Aim for 8-10 times turnover and hour and you should be ok. I really like the Aquaclear filters, but fluvals are nice too.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I think that would be more than enough. I run Tang tanks on down to x2 turnover an hour.
Prob with most commertial filters is not turnover but filter media volume.
Yep you can up both buy buying bigger filters but its realy the filter media volume that needs upping.

Tend to just add a prefilter (sponge blob) on the uptake.

Tetra tec have a good rep. 700 would be more than enough. Mind you my own 1200 gave me grief but understand thats unusual.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just aim for 8-10x in most cases that way I know there will be a good turnover. Even my betta tank has a HOB that does 10x. You are right tho, media volume is just as important as turnover. That's why I really like canisters.


----------



## Spang (Aug 27, 2013)

I have ordered the TetraTec EX700 due today! I don't think the 1200 would have fit in my cabinet very well anyway.

I know everyone raves about eheim but their price and many negative reviews have put me off. I have spare HOBs as well probably half a dozen laying round they run fairly silent so I might add one of them as an addition. Thanks for all your feedback!


----------



## Spang (Aug 27, 2013)

So I have started my cycle! I need to get hold of some more rocks for the rockwork all I have so far is 2.










I seem to have fallen in love with Altolamprologus Compressiceps Sumbu Shell. What a lovely fish. How many would you recommend in a species tank for them in my 30" x 18" x 18", 35 Gal (US)?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Why not pop to your local biulders merchant or landscape dealer or even garden centre and pick up some UK limestone or sandstone? Far cheaper and natural looking in the UK than Texas holy rock. Koi dealers/pond specialists are also good places to shop for good cheap rocks. LFS, well sell you overpriced Thr. 

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Taste is a personal thing but I kind of like the look of lake Tang not the moon or Texas wilderness in my Tang tanks. :wink:


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd say you could do up to 10 sumbus. I would, however, do a trio of those (1m/2f) and a trio of another shell dweller and maybe a pair rock dwelling tangs as well. You can keep two shell dweller species and a rock dweller in a 30" tank so I'm sure you can do it in a 36" one.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

People on this forum have had trouble with two shell dweller species, even in a 72" tank sometimes. clhinds78...have you had 30" tanks with 2 shell dweller species work well?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> People on this forum have had trouble with two shell dweller species, even in a 72" tank sometimes. clhinds78...have you had 30" tanks with 2 shell dweller species work well?


Nope, just going by the cookie cutter recommendation.


----------



## Spang (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd probably stick to just the one anyway.

When I look at different sites I see two varieties of dwarf Altolamprologus Compressiceps, the sumbu and shell are listed as two different species. Any idea of the differences between them?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

My sumbu shell stay well under 2". Regular comps need to be about 3" to breed and get to 5".

I do have up to three shelly species per 48" tank and up to two in a 36" but yep a lot of aggression and do not particularly recommend it. Mind you some/many rockdwellers are worse to shellys than other shellys :wink:

As to following the cookie cutters for 36" tanks? Well ambitious is not the word for some of em. Just plain daft some of em. opcorn:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry you ment difference between sumbu dwarf and sp. shell. As far as I know different names for the same fish.
Just one must come from Sumbu Islands other not speciefied where it comes from so a species and not a variant. Mind you I dunno anywere else in the lake sp. shell is found other than around Sumbu Island.


----------



## Spang (Aug 27, 2013)

I ask because i read somewhere recently that they are different species. DNA tests have proven it.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> My sumbu shell stay well under 2". Regular comps need to be about 3" to breed and get to 5".
> 
> I do have up to three shelly species per 48" tank and up to two in a 36" but yep a lot of aggression and do not particularly recommend it. Mind you some/many rockdwellers are worse to shellys than other shellys :wink:
> 
> As to following the cookie cutters for 36" tanks? Well ambitious is not the word for some of em. Just plain daft some of em. opcorn:


Good conversation here.

So you say that some/many rockdwellers are worse to shellies than other shellies. Is this true for calvus? I've heard mixed opinions on this. Some keep them with shellies and some don't recommend it at all.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Calvus are fine with most sellys in IME.
Main prob with em is they can fight a lot unless you get the sex mix or numbers right for the tank.

Its not a matter of bigger is better, Crowd em and they can be fine. Middle size tank a big prob unless an establishled pair, huge 200g etc and things fine again.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> Calvus are fine with most sellys in IME.
> Main prob with em is they can fight a lot unless you get the sex mix or numbers right for the tank.
> 
> Its not a matter of bigger is better, Crowd em and they can be fine. Middle size tank a big prob unless an establishled pair, huge 200g etc and things fine again.


So a trio of similus and a pair of calvus would probably not be a good idea in a 20L?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

clhinds78 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > People on this forum have had trouble with two shell dweller species, even in a 72" tank sometimes. clhinds78...have you had 30" tanks with 2 shell dweller species work well?
> ...


Oh. Don't do that, LOL. Some of the Tang cookie cutters are too ambitious!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > DJRansome said:
> ...


I see. Good to know!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

So you want 3 species?
Could do a lot worse than a group of Paracyps, group of multies, group of Sumbu dwarf comps or calvus.

Long term, real long term, the Altolamps will go down to a pair or trio but takes a long time.

Paracyps are the most peaceful so get these in first.

Pretty much all are more peaceful to others than most rockdwellers.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No pretending that its not a risky mix and that each and every one would do better and breed better as the lone cichlid species in such a tank. :wink:


----------

